

The Disadvantages of Single Page Applications - mpweiher
http://adamsilver.github.io/articles/the-disadvantages-of-single-page-applications/

======
vortx
"It is therefore ironic that SPAs require significantly more development
effort, with a result that is detrimental to the user"

So true

